# sorby vs woodriver 3/8 bowl gouge



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there a difference between these tools? Or is it just brand name. Seems that the woodriver "woodcraft brand" is half the price. I'm looking to buy a 3/8 finger nail bowl gouge but don't have the funds for the sorby. Anyone have any experience with both of these?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka said:


> Is there a difference between these tools? Or is it just brand name. Seems that the woodriver "woodcraft brand" is half the price. I'm looking to buy a 3/8 finger nail bowl gouge but don't have the funds for the sorby. Anyone have any experience with both of these?


I have neither, but I do have the 3/8" Benjamins Best from PennState. No complaints.

It doesn't come with a fingernail grind, but it's easy to apply, just takes a bit longer than a normal sharpening session.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Is there a difference between these tools? Or is it just brand name. Seems that the woodriver "woodcraft brand" is half the price. I'm looking to buy a 3/8 finger nail bowl gouge but don't have the funds for the sorby. Anyone have any experience with both of these?


You could get the Sorby 3/8in fingernail bowl gouge steel. Intended for the Sovereign system but you are good at making handles.

$49.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2080225/28395/sorby-sovereign-fingernail-bowl-gouge-38.aspx

Is this the Woodcraft?

$48.29

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2005238/10554/woodriver-fingernail-bowl-gouge-38.aspx

If you can check both of these out it would help.

If I recall Europe and US manufacturers use a different specification.

One (may be Europe) defines 3/8 as the diameter of the steel, the other defines 3/8 as the distance between the sides of the flute.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> You could get the Sorby 3/8in fingernail bowl gouge steel. Intended for the Sovereign system but you are good at making handles.
> 
> $49.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm leaning twards the sorby and make my own handle. Was just curious what the difference was..


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

[quote="]Was just curious what the difference was.. [/quote]

It was explained to me by a member of my Woodturners club that the Sorby tools use a harder version of HSS which holds its edge longer. 

DISCLAIMER: This info may or may not be correct. Therefore, I got nuthin'....

Mark


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are cool with making your own handle. You should check out Doug Thompsons tools. I have 7 of his tools. They are great. He uses a powdered tool steel that is harder then high speed steel. So they hold an edge longer. 

Price for a 3/8 bowl gouge is $45.00 no handle. 

Doug Thompson Tools


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> If you are cool with making your own handle. You should check out Doug Thompsons tools. I have 7 of his tools. They are great. He uses a powdered tool steel that is harder then high speed steel. So they hold an edge longer.
> 
> Price for a 3/8 bowl gouge is $45.00 no handle.
> 
> Doug Thompson Tools


I did not think to check the price for a Doug bowl gouge.

I have a Doug spindle gouge and bowl gouge. Excellent tools.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I love my Thompson tools and would go with those if you can. The aren't necessarily harder than other tools, although I believe he told me was hardening them to 63R last time I talked to him. The Powdered metal tools are able to hold more of the material that makes the tough (which relates to edge holding) than melted steel. My understanding is you can only melt a certain amount of vanadium into molten steel. The powdered metal is a mixture of metals in a powdered form that is stamped into shape under very high pressure and then goes through a very involved heating process to turn it into a solid bar. It can contain a lot more vanadium and therefore is tougher and resist chipping and the higher hardnesses.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

+1 for the Doug Thompson tools (if you want to go high-end). I've got a 1/2" bowl gouge and his spindle detail gouge, both hold an edge very well.

I only mentioned the PennState tools because it sounded like you're on a tight budget.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Burb said:


> It was explained to me by a member of my Woodturners club that the Sorby tools use a harder version of HSS which holds its edge longer.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This info may or may not be correct. Therefore, I got nuthin'....
> 
> Mark


i was told the same thing by many here
but the thompson tools look really great and im leaning that way in the future


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok guys, a lot of info here, Duncan I am on a budget, but if I get the unhandeled one its the same price as the sorby unhandled and within my price range. Thompson does sound good. And I will have to think about this a little.


----------



## Bozwell (Nov 25, 2012)

I just bought a "Pinnacle" 3/8" bowl gouge from Woodworkers which is branded for them and made in Sheffield England and used the cryogenic hardening process. Nice piece - $70
I think the Sorby was $90+ if I remember correctly


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Trust those recommending Thompson tools. I have one and love it. Any new tools will be Thompson.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Of the two I have only used the Sorby. Dave P. is correct about the difference in Bowl Gouges sizes (does not apply to spindle gouges or other tools). UK made bowl gouges are sized by the flute, others are sized by the shaft diameter. A UK made tool (Sorby, Hamlet, Crown, Ashley Isles, etc) will be about 1/8 larger. So a 3/8 Woodcraft equals a 1/4 Sorby, or a 3/8 Sorby equals a 1/2 Thompson.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

For what it's worth...the Sorby tools are made in Sheffield England (better quality) where as the Woodriver brand is made in China. I would go with the Thompson myself. One other option is to check out Packard Woodworks...Henry Taylor Brand and the Packard brand are also made in Sheffield England at reasonable prices.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...Y&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-tayl


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I first bought the Pennstate brand when I started turning and was pleased with them. I've since bought various Sorby,Thompson and the P&N brand from Packardwoodworks. These three hold an edge very well. For the price you pay the P&N is really hard to beat.They are made in Australia .They come without handles but Packard sells handles for about $8.00.You might want to check them out?:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i went ahead and picked up the sorby bowl gouge at rockler after work, i had a gift card to spend anyway and will make my own handle, thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rus,
I have all three. Started out with the woodriver, (then called a Pinnacle). I still use it. It has to be sharpened more often. Sorby's are better steel, don't need to be sharpened as often. Doug's tools are top shelf. Less sharpening than the sorby's, and they seem to hold a sharper edge. Whenever I have some tearout in softer wood, I always reach for a thompson tool to shear scrape with. Others don't give me near the same results. Doug is also a member of our turning club. Pretty intense but down to earth guy. Definitely knows his metals. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

My experience is that Thompson makes the best tools. I have several of his gouges and skews. I just bought two of his scrapers and a couple of 3/8" blanks for a large bowl project I hope to start soon. Not only does Mr. Thompson have the best tools, it is a real pleasure to do business with him.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Eugene In NC said:


> My experience is that Thompson makes the best tools. I have several of his gouges and skews. I just bought two of his scrapers and a couple of 3/8" blanks for a large bowl project I hope to start soon. Not only does Mr. Thompson have the best tools, it is a real pleasure to do business with him.


I'm planning on getting Thompson scrapers...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

This thread has been very helpful to me too. Thanks for posing the question Dema. Now that I've made a few handles for your tools I have no fear of buying something of quality without a handle! Thanks to all for recommendations. Digging into Doug's site now...


----------

